# Who Can Help Me? H.audemar Piquet



## thomas33 (Oct 26, 2008)

I have discovered one an interesting pocket watch for me at the googeln yesterday.

She is from the manufacturer H. Audemar Piquet.

it is the following watch

Unfortunately, the details are very miserable in the description.

Therefore I then have investigated on the Internet, however, could find nothing at it.

I have to consult this forum so this decided.

Perhaps you can help me? And making some statements on the manufacturer, year of construction or movement to me.

michael


----------

